# Crawford Design Point Guard knife



## ShadowKnight (Jan 27, 2005)

I own a Crawford Design Point Guard knife. I would like to know your opinions on this knife. 

 Here is a link to some info on it: http://www.crawfordknives.com/point_guard.htm

 I personally Like this knife. Its light and easy to open and also includes a safety which slides a metal plate against the release bar to reinforce the blade under heavy cutting.

 Also, I would like some tips on proper maintenance. As far as sharpening, I only have a sharpening rod in the kitchen. Any info or opinions are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 27, 2005)

I've seen the CRKT production version. It looks pretty cool if you like that type of design. I would need to have it in my hand to see how it feels. I prefer a clip point design, so it isn't for me. But it seems like a well made knife all the same.

Maintance? I would first get a good sharpening kit. My personal recomendation is the "Sharpmaker" by Spyderco. It is a compact, quick and easy to use system. It will take care of most sharpening needs.

I would stay away from your basic hardware store honing stones mainly for the reason that you really have to pay attention to your technique or you'll take away from the edge of your blade, scratch it up, etc. With the wrong stone, you could really damage your blade too.

Then, just keep it clean and oiled. There are a lot of oils out there that will keep your knife clean and polished; at this time I am not biased to a particular one. Also, every now and then run a que tip through the mechanism to keep it free from particles.

That outta do it...

Paul


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 27, 2005)

This knife seems to be nicely weighted and its very easy to open, especially with that release disk at the top of the back end. 

 The design is very comfortable when you hold it and when you have the blade safety lock in place, it adds to thumb support when using the knife. 

 Its also compact enough to be easily concealed. 

 A minor downside of it is the blade release ofcourse. It doesnt go past the handle which makes it a little harder to press but overall I think its a decent knife. I cant really complain considering the person who owned the house before me left it in a cabinet when they moved out.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 27, 2005)

No way! Did they leave a custom $300 one, or the CRKT production one?

Either way, nice find! (Too bad for the original owners though, especiallyis it was an expensive custom).

Paul


----------



## ShadowKnight (Jan 27, 2005)

Its the CRKT. Still probably an expensive find though.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 28, 2005)

It actually runs fairly inexpensive for a good knife; about 30-50 bucks.

But, I see that as a good thing not a bad one. I like CRKT a lot because they sell decent quality that are very cost effective.

Plus, I don't know about you, but it would ride on my conscience if it was the $300-$500 custom;  I personally would have tried to track the owner down for that just because I would have felt bad. 30-50 bucks would set a lot better on my conscience though... the guy probably doesn't even miss it...

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got one of those.  I really like the blade shape and the "feel" but I don't like the fact that the blade is so thin.  Due to the blade geometry the tip would be very easy to snap off.  The LAWKS system (the sliding "backup" lock) is a cool idea.   Overall I'd say that it's a good knife for general utility but I wouldn't recommend it for defense (I know, the one in your hand is better...).


----------

